
Return of the Unauthenticated, Unfirewalled protocols - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/return-unauthenticated-unfirewalled-protocols/
======
mrmondo
Hey Mojah, I'm trying to contact you to find out about your old mailing list
viewer project, I was wondering if the source is available as I'm sick to
death of reading through ugly mailing list archives i.e.
[http://lists.ausnog.net/pipermail/ausnog/](http://lists.ausnog.net/pipermail/ausnog/)

Any chance of getting in contact with me re: this project and if it might be
able to implement it for a few other lists / self host it?

